# Dill weed?



## Stormy Rose (Sep 19, 2015)

Part of my job is going out to a bunch of farmer's markets and there is a great selection of fresh, organic leafy greens to feed my Russian available. Today I bought a salad mix and it included dill in it...does anybody know if this is safe to feed my tort? The Tortoise Table seemed a bit unsure how much is too much..
Thanks!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 19, 2015)

for some reason I can't put my finger on this thread sounds dirty. That notwithstanding dldill weed is a herb correct? then it should be safe


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2015)

It's safe, however, I doubt he'll eat it.


----------

